# What do you think would make AC:NL better?



## Lmaze (Jun 3, 2015)

Let's face it, Animal Crossing New Leaf is pretty Freaking awesome!

But if you could change/improve one thing... what would it be?

I wish that we could have more personal storage. Taking a few trips with beetles from the Island is the biggest 1st world problem!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jun 3, 2015)

more storage and make it harder to earn bells its too easy to get a lot of bells


----------



## Stanley (Jun 3, 2015)

Two things. Two VERY important things. The ability to choose where a villager has their house built. I never really noticed until recently how obnoxious it can be when you have an empty slot in your village population count, you're gardening and setting up trees, bushes & whatnot and realize you've got to anticipate that some of your work will be destroyed when a villager comes moving in. That is really obnoxious. I mean REALLY. We have the ability to pick where our house goes. For the first time in any AC game, we can pick where our house goes. & There's no posts in town anymore where villagers can choose from. That is a plus, though, that those posts are gone. How do we not have a choice in where they appear?

Second. More rooms in our homes. There are many themes and sets I'd like to furnish in my home & while I greatly appreciate how much larger the house is compared to the previous games, I still want more. There are so many fantastic items in this game. So many themes and sets to collect that it'd be wonderful if we had more space to display them.


----------



## KittybotANI (Jun 3, 2015)

I want a separate inventory for tools.  They take up so much space and JUST when you decide to leave one behind, you randomly need it for something.


----------



## Aerohail (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd like to be able to use different wallpapers on different walls within a room. ;w; But I think that's just a personal thing because I'd love to have one wall one paper and the three remaining walls another paper.

Also the best friend function some people have been suggesting so you can have specific villagers that wont ask to move. 

More interactable PWPs would be fun too! A lot more PWPs in general would be awesome!


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 3, 2015)

YES! How nice would it be to place the homes where ever you would like! Also, very true about having a separate place to have your tools.

I would also like a better way to communicate with each other on the 3DS. We can interact on here but it would make more sense to be able to send each other messages on the device as well.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 4, 2015)

Being able to plant trees and bushes anywhere! and more pocket space, and also being able to choose where to build villager houses.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 4, 2015)

Lmaze said:


> YES! How nice would it be to place the homes where ever you would like! Also, very true about having a separate place to have your tools.
> 
> I would also like a better way to communicate with each other on the 3DS. We can interact on here *but it would make more sense to be able to send each other messages on the device as well.*



We did have something like that until Nintendo turned it off because people were abusing it


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 4, 2015)

Zoning control.

Storage.

Those spring to mind very quickly.

I'm one who could appreciate fewer fetching tasks.

I love the mayoral concept of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf." To see that continue, in a future "Animal Crossing," I'd like for Day #01 to be no one but Isabelle greeting a town's new mayor. Zoning control would be established immediately. And then Isabelle would have you extend invites to at least five villagers, belonging to separate Villager Personality Categories, as a courtesy. (The game of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" doesn't start one ever with a Smug or an Uchi.)

I also want to see more speedier acquirements of Public Works Projects. The slow pace in "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" has been too much. And the zoning control, for where houses and buildings can be located, and the storage space, so badly needed because the game encourages hoarding, would be greatly appreciated updates for a future "Animal Crossing."


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 4, 2015)

I freedom to put CEDAR TREES WHEREEVR WE PLEASE  lol, thats like my number one complaint.. But i do wish we had to ability to choose the villagers who move in.. Idk how it would work but it would be pretty sweet


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 20, 2015)

"People are abusing message-sending, a feature that's essential for letting each other know when they can visit and for asking if they can visit! This sort of abuse happens all the time on online games, networks, websites, E-mails and even real-life phone calls, text messages and letters! Better remove the ability to communicate!"


----------



## datsuryouku (Jul 20, 2015)

EASIER WAYS IN WHICH WE COULD GET PWP'S


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 20, 2015)

*Future Updates?*

The following updates would be great if they happened...

 THE GOURMET UPDATE: Bored with only eating raw fruits, cake and candy? Had enough of only coffee and shakes? Confused as to why the supermarket sells no groceries? Frustrated with having to buy fake art from Redd just to eat something besides fruit?!
Well, no more of that! Introducing The Gourmet Update! Now you can:
-Give new meaning to your cooking appliances by preparing food with them! Combine ingredients and make something yummy!
-Buy candy at the convenience store, raw ingredients at the supermarket, meals at the Roost and more!
-Expand the coffee shop! Can you say bakery, diner, and resturant?
-Have a drink! Would you like some freshly-squeezed fruit juice? Or some tea? Or perhaps a soda, smoothie or good ol' water...
-Consult your fellow gourmets! Villagers may take an interest in the joys of cooking and share a recipe or two with their pals!

 THE GRAPEVINE UPDATE: It was pitiful. Players would open their gates, wait for 10 minutes, close their gates and check the list. Meanswhile, the other player would check their list as the first is waiting for theirs to load, and open their gates while the other gates are open. They would then close theirs, just before the first checked their list, to check THEIR list.
It was miscommunication. And it was BAD.
Then, Nintendo said, "Let there be personal messaging!" And so it was. And the community saw that it was good.

 THE LIKE-A-LOOK UPDATE: I once was blindspotted, but now I see south! Introducing the option to view the world from whole new... Well, not new, but new for this game... point of view! See that ^ button, the one you use to straighten your view? Well, press it to switch to a top-down perspective! Enjoy the wonders of seeing equally in all directions! Never scare away a beetle you didn't see, despite it being a mere 1 metre south of you, ever again! Want to see the beautiful night sky, check the weather or see the meteors? Easy! Pressing ^ cycles between Top-Down view, the signature New Leaf view, and flat view! Alternatively, if you own a NEW 3DS, the Z buttons work the same purpose! Enjoy!

 THE GET-A-LIFE UPDATE: Ever noticed how some days you make 10,000 Bells, but the next day can hardly put together two silver coins? Get a job, hippie! Contribute to society for once! Certain professions may become availiable at certain points based on what you're good at and who has the ol' "Help Wanted" sign hanging. All they ask is some effort, devotion and some time out of your day, and you'll get a steady pay for doing what you love! Now you can:
-Help out Timmy and Tommy! Sometimes, even two people can't do everything at once. And sometimes two kids need some time to just be kids! Wouldn't you like to run some tasks for a kid like them?
-Become a clothier! Poor Sable is being worked to the bone! You seem pretty well at this whole design thing... Have you ever dreamed of getting PAID to make pro designs?
-Entertain! Shrunk is worried that Club LOL is becoming a one-trick pony. And let's face it: it is. Compose music and fulfill your dreams of custom music! It will be a little hard at first, but keep working on what instruments, notes and such until the little song in your head becomes reality!
-Embrace the joys of cooking! If you find the help wanted sign in the window of The Roost or any of its upgrades, then sign up to become a shift cook! Now you can get paid, enjoy the job and see your friends enjoy your efforts! ...Or not. But if you got the job, you're probably good enough at the art.
-And more!


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 20, 2015)

A larger town. There are just too many PWPs that I want, along with villagers and ideas for my town. Now that we can do more with our towns, we should have a larger town. It would also be fun to have a wider beach area so that we can fit houses and PWPs there as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It would also be great if we could just refresh the list of towns with gates open instead of having to talk to the monkey all over again xD


----------



## leiladesu (Jul 20, 2015)

I wish that some character offered a path-placement service (like Leif offers the weeding service). I personally am terrible at placing them and it would be really helpful if someone else could do it instead, lmao.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jul 20, 2015)

i think it would be more pocket/storage space, being able to place trees/houses/pwp WHEREVER you'd like, and pwp's for the beach~


----------



## queertactics (Jul 20, 2015)

"Foreign diplomacy": 

To encourage players to interact, mayors can now visit other towns and discuss exchange of Public Works Projects! Does your friend have the Drilling Rig, and you have the Pyramid? Now you can trade! Talk to Isabelle in the Town Hall of BOTH towns, and she will start the paperwork. The request will be submitted when negotiations have ended, when each mayor is back in their own town and the gates are closed. The PWP you trade away will be removed from your list of available PWPs. You can build this PWP later if a villager suggests it again (and once it's deleted, it's open to be re-suggested). 

This would still make getting/building PWPs difficult, but it would make it less impossible.


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

more storage


----------



## bob and me (Aug 21, 2015)

remove the random villager moveout. everyone will appreciate it.


----------



## alesha (Aug 21, 2015)

More like minecraft
Upgrade village/town space
More storage
No 'rare' flowers, they should be easier to make
More stuff to do
Ect.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you could properly best fruend and marry.
I wanna marry isabelle! Lol

If she and the mayir could do more!

- - - Post Merge - - -



CaptainCrunch said:


> i think it would be more pocket/storage space, being able to place trees/houses/pwp WHEREVER you'd like, and pwp's for the beach~



YES!

For it to be less impossible to make a glitch town!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Redleaf said:


> The following updates would be great if they happened...
> 
> THE GOURMET UPDATE
> 
> ...



Yeah!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 21, 2015)

I really want more pattern space. I use all 10 spaces for my houses. I wish I had 20 more for paths, and clothing.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

yup i wish i could place the villagers anywhere


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 25, 2015)

Redleaf said:


> The following updates would be great if they happened...
> 
> THE GOURMET UPDATE: Bored with only eating raw fruits, cake and candy? Had enough of only coffee and shakes? Confused as to why the supermarket sells no groceries? Frustrated with having to buy fake art from Redd just to eat something besides fruit?!
> Well, no more of that! Introducing The Gourmet Update! Now you can:
> ...



Gourmet: I LOVE IT.
Grapevine: Obviously, 'Tendo would have to set a few rules for this to avoid pulling a Swapnote. No drawing option, you can't swear, you can't message too quickly (4-minute time wait).
Like-a-Look: If there was an option besides the 3 you already mentioned, it would be the free camera mode.
Get-a-Life: Are promotions available?


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 26, 2015)

I know hahahaha Nintendo would never do it, but....


...actual multiple save files, for multiple villages.

And different (permanent) skin colours.

And also seconding what everyone else said; a more reasonable way of getting PWPs, more storage/separate pocket space for tools, etc.


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 26, 2015)

More pattern space would be cool. 10 is not enough. I want 20!!!!


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 26, 2015)

1. Multiple town save files.
2. Design your own map!
3. Jobs! Earn bells by being employed part-time, (like at the Roost!)
4. Choose where villagers move in.
5. DRAPES. Everybody can see in my windows! (I've seen that hhd has them!)
6. Different kinds of trees, (weeping willows, birch, etc.)


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Stargazing.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 29, 2015)

-more villager dialogue
-ability to choose villager house placement
-place paths with a grid-like system on the touch screen
-more qr code slots
-more storage for items
-bigger houses or more rooms
-pwps on the beach
-NPC dialogue needs to be helpful.. It's so tedious talking to blathers where he says the same thing over and over. Or tim/tommy when they ask me if I need to know how to use this, welcome to the store, etc, or porter. I wish there was a way for villagers to have speech bubbles above their head that doesn't require you to press A, so they can still Say "welcome to the store blah blah" without making the process feel so slow. and if I wanted to know how to use an item I could walk up to them for it to choose the option like "I have a question about an item". Buying wrapping paper or other stuff is so aggravating.  Or going to porter takes forever. I wish I could have all the options at a screen in one go.
-ability to plant trees and bushes in long lines without them dying


----------



## dorak (Aug 30, 2015)

-choose where the villager can live
-change the rock location
-add cooking system like the one in harvest moon


----------



## Juurii (Aug 30, 2015)

things i have noticed would make the game much easier:
if the villagers showed up on the map, or at the least when you use the megaphone
if you could set where all buildings are placed in town (drives me crazy that they aren't uniformly spaced and such)
and if you could stack all items, almost all other games allow it


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2015)

Just getting rid of the villagers move in anywhere feature would've improved the game a lot more for me. I don't care if you got to decide where they moved in, or if they bought the sign posts back, I just wish they got rid of it.

I've always taken breaks and gone back to playing for every AC title, except NL, because I literally hated how villagers can move in anywhere, and that really killed replay value for me. I've always enjoyed designing my town but I never wanted to in NL because I didn't want to waste a lot of time designing a certain area of my town only to have some villager move in and ruin it right after I finished. So it really cut down on a **** load of potential play time for me. I mean don't get me wrong, I loved NL, I got a good ~1,000 hours of play time on it, but I stopped playing like a year ago, and I have no plans to play it ever again (unlike other AC games where I could stop playing for a year and happily come back and play again), because I see no replay value as I can't design my town. I mean yeah, I could plot reset, but seriously, I shouldn't have to go out of my way for something when the feature was perfectly fine in the previous instalments.


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 30, 2015)

A hibernation mode would make it perfect. Sometimes I just can't get on and I fear my villagers leaving.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 30, 2015)

I think it could be improved by adding in several things that are in HHD, like choosing your skin/hair/eye colour at the start, the controls for decorating houses and buildings, and the ability to decorate animals' houses. Also, being able to choose where they live.


----------



## momiji345 (Aug 30, 2015)

It would be nice if there a way to transfer bells bit faster to the person maybe a credit card  or a quick check ) and you can move your villager to where you want them to go ,And maybe more qr space


----------



## Envy (Sep 1, 2015)

A less clunky outdoor furniture system, like what appears to be in Happy Home Designer.

Better variety in villager interaction. From what I played of NL, it really seemed to fall short on this area, almost as bad as City Folk... And I can't lie, that's _really_ bad. A lot of things were done very right in NL, but I hope in the next AC more attention is put into this.


----------



## Raineir (Sep 2, 2015)

I agree with everyone who wants the option to place villager houses wherever we want. More on character storage would be nice too


----------



## Janelle02 (Sep 3, 2015)

To be honest I think what would make AC:NL better would be to have a car to drive in when u leave the house so up can go to places quicker. For example. If u get chase by bees, u can drive the car and out run the bees. I hope they can do that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would love it if they made a car for the village people and us to, to ride in. Like we would have an extra basement next door so we can park our car in. Plus up would be able to go places faster. 
They need a rode to like if ur crossing the street.
I think they should have Animal Crossing: New Leaf like relating to our real lifestyle. And even getting to have ur own family.
ONE LAST THING. I think they should make a school filled with the villagers taking about school and work while they are in the school. And they should have a place that we can work so we can get money faster when u run out of stuff to sell.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 4, 2015)

More animal interaction. I loved that in the gamecube and ds version of the game you could do as many chores as you wanted in a single day, and their hobbies would kind of be a chore too. But it feels incredibly limited in the newer releases (I think you can do up to 3 chores a day?). Hide and seek is great and all BUT I WANT MORE CHORES.

Also, Katrina being an absolute must is bull. It especially sucks for newer players because they'd either have to travel to a town with katrina in it, or have the lovely phone. What kind of nonsense is that?!

Other than that I love the game u0u


----------



## Mari_AC (Sep 4, 2015)

Definitely multiple town save files. That's all I'd ask for!!! 
Also, choosing where do your villagers live... maybe even being able to construct real paths and not just using patterns... there are millions way to make this game even better ^^ . Thankfully, it  has definitely improved since gamecube/wild world!


Jake. said:


> Just getting rid of the villagers move in anywhere feature would've improved the game a lot more for me. I don't care if you got to decide where they moved in, or if they bought the sign posts back, I just wish they got rid of it.
> 
> I've always taken breaks and gone back to playing for every AC title, except NL, because I literally hated how villagers can move in anywhere, and that really killed replay value for me. I've always enjoyed designing my town but I never wanted to in NL because I didn't want to waste a lot of time designing a certain area of my town only to have some villager move in and ruin it right after I finished. So it really cut down on a **** load of potential play time for me. I mean don't get me wrong, I loved NL, I got a good ~1,000 hours of play time on it, but I stopped playing like a year ago, and I have no plans to play it ever again (unlike other AC games where I could stop playing for a year and happily come back and play again), because I see no replay value as I can't design my town. I mean yeah, I could plot reset, but seriously, I shouldn't have to go out of my way for something when the feature was perfectly fine in the previous instalments.



I agree! Have you heard about the villager reset trick? I actually found out about it recently and haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## trela_karo (Sep 7, 2015)

-Villagers interacting with items in their house and catching bugs/fishes outside (not only walking with net/fish rod acting like they're doing something) - they could even catch only one or two random bugs/fish but it would make them more lively.
-vilagers talking between themselves/sitting on benches or visiting each other more often.
-more space - no, wardrobes/lockers are way too small for my needs, I'm in-game hoarder and my room looks like dumping ground, or at least separate them, so if you have 4 wardrobes in house let them use separate slots for items (and not just packing everything into same one space avaiable from 5 closets in the house)
-let us place vilagers houses - for god's sake we're the mayor, aren't we? (still salty that forced vilager plopped his house directly into my 2nd orchard bleh)
-also, as we are the mayor of our little town we should get the possibility to slightly coax unwanted villagers to move-out - I don't ask for letting me kick them out of my town while they're still in boxes from moving-in but yeah, you get the idea. Just slightly, slightly, day after day so we can quicken the process.


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 7, 2015)

tsukune_713 said:


> more storage and make it harder to earn bells its too easy to get a lot of bells



Omg I COMPLETELY agree with you on the storage thing! The number of times I've had to clear out my closets because it got too full -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think the requirements for PWPs are fine. But i LOVE your concept with Isabelle being the only animal to greet you on day 1 so that you get some zoning control. And of course, DEFINITELY more storage. I can't even stress enough


----------



## celespeon (Sep 7, 2015)

it'd be so nice to see for the next whole game, aspects of both new leaf and happy home designer combined!
it could still have the whole mayoral new leaf gameplay but with features from hhd like ceiling objects and all the new items and villager house placement and different environments and choosing villager housing exteriors. also public buildings like hospitals and cafes and schools and shops! the yard decoration in hhd is also extremely cool from what i've seen, i've seen some people do really incredible things with it and i'm just so excited for hhd to come out in the americas. also i like the character design format of hhd more where you can change their eyes and hair (although i would miss the shampoodle and harriet). 
and also skin colour!! it's about time that nintendo gets a game where you can have player skin colours be not white without tanning and then having to deal with the fading  i'm super excited for this in hhd
i just have so many ideas for future animal crossing games this gets me so excited! i'd also love to have more than the max 10 villagers too! i wish you could lock villagers also because losing your favourite villagers to time travelling accidents is awful


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 29, 2015)

More holidays. Even though they brought a lot of holidays back, i still feel like there isn't a lot to do. Also less annoying rocks, and a lot more dialog from the animals (including isabelle)


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

i guess it would cost too much- but being able to voicechat while visiting other towns would be awesome.

and- change Club Tortimer so that somebody hitting wifi switch doesn't terminate everybody else from the connection to Nintendo's servers...


----------



## yukikotobuki (Oct 31, 2015)

I agree with the posts saying that the elements from HHD should come into the next mainline Animal Crossing title. I'd like it if we could manually choose a face, be able to put villagers' homes where we see fit, help them decorate their homes, and be able to put furniture outside. Additionally, I agree with the idea that there should be more storage. The animals should all have more varied dialogue and, if possible, every single one of them could have some sort of dialogue special only to them (though I understand if that would be difficult to handle.) I also think that we should be able to have more villagers, but in addition to that, I think that two or three new personalities should be created.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 31, 2015)

More land


----------



## TaroTanaka (Oct 31, 2015)

I think it would be nice to see the concept of HHD come into ACNL. I mean this in the sense that you can build and decorate what your shops look like and then set up your house in the same layout that HHD gives you. It's much easier than pushing and pulling furniture around x'D


----------

